# Paige style capo for HD-28



## Super62 (Mar 15, 2010)

Recently got an HD-28 and I've got myself a Paige capo for it. Love the sound and functionality of these, however, it doesn't fit as well as I'd like when stored above the nut, due to the heel on the guitar at the headstock. Not sure what the terminology is for it, but I'm sure any Martin fans would know what I'm referring to. Is there another option for a similar capo that is made to fit this model of guitar? I've always been more of an electric guy, and as a result have stayed away from capos more often than not when playing, but I understand the necessity and want to have the best one for the job. Any help would be greatly appreciated! And if there are websites I should check about ordering them, please send me some links!

Cheers
Chad


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is capoville. I hope this helps. I would only use this for a reference, though. Ordering from them and having it shipped to NFLD. via UPS or FedEx would likely be way more than the capo is worth.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/capos


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Get a capo which is easier to remove such as G7 or the NS.

The Paige type capo around the headstock is the bluegrasser's version of a cigarette in the headstock on a Fender.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd consider not storing any capo on the headstock. I've had them dis-colour lighter coloured wood on the headstock and I've seen them actually mute the G string from the clamp pressure. I just keep them close by. You could check out Strings & Beyond for capo's. That's where I got mine with free shipping.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I like to use Shubb or Planet Waves NS capos but that's not exactly what you say you're looking for. I've been looking for one like the Paige for a while now, the one that gets the most praise seems to be the Elliott capo but I don't know where to buy that on this side of the border. You can get the Showcase version at the Pick Shoppe, only thing is those capos are not cheap. Did you check Reid's? They usually have some stuff you can't get at the other stores.

http://www.thepickshoppe.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=70&products_id=326


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

You can check out this thread as well.

https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=ssl#q=Capo+for+Martin+HD-28


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Super62,

your pm box is full , we cannot send you messages


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Super62 said:


> Recently got an HD-28 and I've got myself a Paige capo for it. Love the sound and functionality of these, however, it doesn't fit as well as I'd like when stored above the nut, due to the heel on the guitar at the headstock. Not sure what the terminology is for it, but I'm sure any Martin fans would know what I'm referring to. Is there another option for a similar capo that is made to fit this model of guitar? I've always been more of an electric guy, and as a result have stayed away from capos more often than not when playing, but I understand the necessity and want to have the best one for the job. Any help would be greatly appreciated! And if there are websites I should check about ordering them, please send me some links! Cheers, Chad


I revisited this post when Louis told you to empty your mailbox. Googled Paige capo and can't even imagine trying to store this type of capo above the nut. But, now I want one. How about tuning your guitar down one step and leaving it on the first fret. I may just have to try this. It would be like having a movable nut. They sell for around $15 on S&B so I may have to put in an order.


----------

